# Bad teeth stories when pregnant



## carmen

Hi All,

I posted a while ago in absolute agony with my tooth , turned out that the filling had come out and the infection had went so bad up the root canal.

Anyway i had a temporary filling done and treatment put inside, and i went back today, the dentist said infection is really bad still he put more treatment inside and a new filling, i have to go back in four weeks.

But he said that if the infection doesn t go, i maybe have to me transferred for surgery on it into my upper jaw.

Now i hate the dentist at the best of time , but now i am shitting myself. I m thinking there is another almost four month to go of my pregnancy and am so scared that the infection will spread, but surely the dentist is doing what best?:hissy:

Does anyone have any stories were they have had a serious problem with their tooth when pregnant and what was the end result?

I need to know that there are other people going through this, or have went through.

Worst part is he didnt even give me an injection for the pain , i was in agony/:cry:

Why when i m pregnant does this happen....


----------



## Dragonfly

My teeth are falling out now as i have no enamel left on them from 5 months of throwing up every single day and sometimes more than once. I have tried to eat sugery things like doc said but end up with a tooth ache and crap teeth. I put some sensitive toothpaste on it the clgate one as it as potassium citrate to calm the nerve in it. 

I hate the dentist thats why i try my best myself to look after them but vomitting dosnt help.


----------



## carmen

Oh Dragonfly , that doesnt sound so good.

I really just want them to take it out , but the way i understand it , they cannot do anything until the infection as gone


----------



## Dee_H

Oh hun..that sounds painful. I was always told not to get fillings during pregnancy by a lot of people. I went to my dentist a couple of weeks ago as I was suppose to get a filling done...I had the appointment booked from before.I was scared and told him I didn't want to get it done. He told me it is best to have it done, if not it can lead to infection, and possibly early labour. He said as long as it is local anesethic ( sorry about spelling)..it would be best to get the dental work done. So I ended up getting my fillng done. Good luck and I hope you get your tooth problems solved soon:hugs:


----------



## Ames

you should be getting some antibiotics to treat the infection in your tooth.. ask your dentist to prescribe you some penecillin.. its been a lifesaver for me a few times and helps pretty quickly... I was in constant tears from the pain in my tooth from infection/abscess and within a couple of days penecillin is amazing!

you can take it when your pregnant.

Hope you get it sorted... toothache and dentist is just the worst!! :hugs:


----------



## Nemo and bump

ive not been as bad as any of you but i've had three wisdom teeth come through while being pregnant. i've got a small jaw and they are so painful and one is making it very painful to open my mouth. i look silly trying to eat. i keep being given antibiotics but they wont do anything else till after baby is here. x


----------



## Ames

Nemo and bump said:


> ive not been as bad as any of you but i've had three wisdom teeth come through while being pregnant. i've got a small jaw and they are so painful and one is making it very painful to open my mouth. i look silly trying to eat. i keep being given antibiotics but they wont do anything else till after baby is here. x

Dentists must be different wherever they are.. I've had a tooth out and plenty of work while I've been pregnant.. was due to have my top wisdom teeth out also and only reason I haven't is because I said I would like to wait till the baby is born 1st.


Not sure if thats a sign that my dentist is rubbish or not?? not had any problems tho. hes lovely to me :)


----------



## Nemo and bump

Ames said:


> Nemo and bump said:
> 
> 
> ive not been as bad as any of you but i've had three wisdom teeth come through while being pregnant. i've got a small jaw and they are so painful and one is making it very painful to open my mouth. i look silly trying to eat. i keep being given antibiotics but they wont do anything else till after baby is here. x
> 
> Dentists must be different wherever they are.. I've had a tooth out and plenty of work while I've been pregnant.. was due to have my top wisdom teeth out also and only reason I haven't is because I said I would like to wait till the baby is born 1st.
> 
> 
> Not sure if thats a sign that my dentist is rubbish or not?? not had any problems tho. hes lovely to me :)Click to expand...


did you have yours out at the dentist or hospital? i've got to go hospital and have them taken out under general due to the positions of them. x


----------



## diva4180

I have a cavity on the side of one of my bottom teeth and was supposed to have it filled, but I didn't know I was pregnant when I last went to the dentist (went the week before last to repair two other fillings that chipped and pieces of the fell out :dohh:) so I'm hoping she'll still want to fill it so it doesn't get worse - last time I was pregnant I had some surface fillings done, I couldn't brush my teeth without feeling sick and almost gagging and ad I had some decalcification that he repaired. I've since switched dentists and it's the new one that is hesitant to do the new filling. :( I hope it doesn't get worse. I too hate getting dental work done, just wish I could hurry and get it over with now.


----------



## Kylierae

I am currently 5 months pregnant with my 5th child and I have found that 4 out of 5 pregnancies meant teeth problems for me. Of course it doesnt help that my teeth are not in the best shape but on two occasions and two different pregnancies I found that the problem got to the point of extraction. This immediately fixed the problem (as soon as the infection cleared). It is so vital to take good care of your teeth in general and although teeth problems do arise during pregnancy I think that it really is my own fault (sad to admit it...) after that time of neglecting the health and wellbeing of my teeth.


----------



## darkNlovely

wow ladies I hope everything works out---I am still very early in my pregnancy but I will be causcious to practice good dental care, even more than usual.


----------



## mummy2 b

sounds so painful :( i have just started to get bleeding gums :( and im 24 weeks today :happydance:
xxx


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i have pregnancy gingivitis..my gums bleed so easily :(


----------



## LadyHutch

the pH in my mouth has skyrcoketed...My gums bleed and the acidity is literally eating around all of my fillings and they are falling out. I've lost 3 so far.

I am having them all replaced in a few weeks. OB says dental work is fine after week 16 until week 28, as long as I am comfortable in the chair. Fortunately I had a cleaning very early on (8wks) and had a full set of xrays just a few months before this pregnancy. They won't need to take additional xrays as they have mine from before.


----------



## rducky

I have a wisdom tooth growing in now. It's driving me crazy. I'm going to the dentist tomorrow to see what he suggests...


----------



## Fergie

I'd cracked a tooth during my last pregnancy (okay so i really shouldn't have been stuffing my face with toffee :p) and ended up having to get it capped. Should have been an easy job, however i managed to get an abscess that didn't respond to antibiotics and ended up getting my gum cut open to drain it !. 
I'm being really careful this time. I need 3 fillings replaced (all mercury) so am getting VIP treatment and getting them replaced with the posh white ones. At the moment i need my cap replaced but they're gonna leave that one til after bubs is here and i need a tooth removed. Still it could be worse :D.


----------

